# How do you hook up this mixer and compressor for recording?



## Vincent

How do you hook up this mixer and compressor for recording?...Im new to this type of gear and was wondering how the "Chain" should be set up...I tried out the mixer on its own and that seems to work well however I was wondering in what order things should be connected for home recording.

Im also a bit confused on how to connect compressor...I have a behringer composer which is mainly for vocals however in the manual it does mention using it for bass guitar and drums so Im going to try electric guitar with it as well...Can I use guitar patch chords to connect thiings with?...in manual it says its ok to use an unbalancec 1/4" TS connector which basically looks like the end of a patch/guitar cord.

Im also wondering how I connect to the compressor...there are lots of ways to connect...I was thinking of connecting through sidechain however im still not sure...manual isnt helping much...little tough to understand for a first time compressor user.

Here is the gear I want to set up

M audio interface
Effect pedals 
Mixer
Behringer MDX2600 Composer Pro 2-Channel Compressor

Im thinking the effects pedals should connect to compressor then connect compressor to mixer however im just guessing.

Im manual for the composer/compressor it says "Before you connect the unit to the mains please make sure that the voltage setting on the unit matched the local voltage."

Not sure what mains means...that wouldnt have anything to do with the mixer at all would it or are they referring to an amp or possibly something else.

Here are images and website for the mixer and composer.

COMPOSER PRO-XL MDX2600 
You can click on front and rear view to the right
http://www.behringer.com/MDX2600/index.cfm

Tapco Mix 60
http://www.tapcoworld.com/products/mixseries/index.html

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Vincent

Im using an m audio fast track usb...it only has one input...actually it has an input for a mic as well so it actually has two.

Image here
http://www.cursoshacermusica.com/IN...tuemart/shop_image/product/fast_track_usb.jpg

"What do I need to take the guitar->pedals signal from the high impedance instrument level signal to the low impedance line level.

Do I need a DI box/Direct box because I believe the mixer has a built in DI box.

Just a bit of info I got off their website.

The Tapco Mix 60 also offers conveniences like CD/tape I/O, super-accurate 4-segment Main Meters, phantom Power for professional-level condenser microphones and Active Direct Boxes (Mix.60, 100 and 120 models only), 

The pedals Im using are an Electro harmonix metal muff with top boost and sometimes i also use an MXR phase 90 however I mostly use the metal muff and then add more efftecs after I record with a program called amplitube 2.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Apostrophe (')

Vincent said:


> Im using an m audio fast track usb...it only has one input...actually it has an input for a mic as well so it actually has two.
> 
> Image here
> http://www.cursoshacermusica.com/IN...tuemart/shop_image/product/fast_track_usb.jpg
> 
> "What do I need to take the guitar->pedals signal from the high impedance instrument level signal to the low impedance line level.
> 
> Do I need a DI box/Direct box because I believe the mixer has a built in DI box.
> 
> Just a bit of info I got off their website.
> 
> The Tapco Mix 60 also offers conveniences like CD/tape I/O, super-accurate 4-segment Main Meters, phantom Power for professional-level condenser microphones and Active Direct Boxes (Mix.60, 100 and 120 models only),
> 
> The pedals Im using are an Electro harmonix metal muff with top boost and sometimes i also use an MXR phase 90 however I mostly use the metal muff and then add more efftecs after I record with a program called amplitube 2.
> 
> Thanks for the help so far.


This problem is in fact my fault. I suggested the Tap 60 under the impression that the inputs on channel 1 and 2 were instrument inputs, ala the Blend 6, when in fact they are line level. Apologies for that. You're gonna need a DI if you plan on plugging a guitar/bass directly (not sure about effects pedals) into that mixer. ($25?) I wonder if the store would allow you to return and upgrade to the Blend?

Before you do that, I'm wondering if there's an easier way to get what you really want here. Are you just going to be doing this as a 'single' musician? i.e. record rhythm track, go back and record solo, etc. If that's the case, a slightly more expensive audio interface may be the optimal solution.

Things you need:

Mix - could be done in recording software via USB or Firewire (assuming you have a Firewire port on the computer)
EQ - ditto; there should be free EQ VSTs out there
XLR Mic Input - recording amps, acoustic gtr., etc.
Instrument Input - recording guitars/bass direct
Line Input - recording keyboards, drum machines
Insert - for the compressor/similar effects

A quick glance through M-Audio's site and you have something like this:
http://www.m-audio.ca/products/en_ca/FastTrackPro-main.html

2 inputs, each with a choice of XLR/Line/Instrument
1 insert per input
USB connection

So if you were recording your electric sans effects, your chain would be as simple as:

Guitar -> Input 1, with switch set to "Instrument"
Insert -> to/from compressor
USB -> computer, where software records the data, eqs and mixes things

Mackie has something similar, but with a pod-like feature and using Firewire instead of USB:
http://www.mackie.com/home/showimage.html?u=/products/satellite/images/EYE_baseMed.jpg


----------



## Vincent

Is a DI Box the same thing as a DirectBox?...I think the tapco 60 has a built in Directbox however Im not sure if thats a DI box or not.

The guitar seems to sound pretty good pluged into the mixer on its own and the signal is strong so Im not sure If I need a DI Box or not...I can always get one if I need it.

Ive been looking at the hook up diagram that paul mentioned in his post and hopefully I will be able to connect the composer/compressor to the mixer.

See bottom diagram
http://www.tapcoworld.com/pdf/MIXSeries_HUD.pdf


----------



## Apostrophe (')

Vincent said:


> Is a DI Box the same thing as a DirectBox?...I think the tapco 60 has a built in Directbox however Im not sure if thats a DI box or not.
> 
> The guitar seems to sound pretty good pluged into the mixer on its own and the signal is strong so Im not sure If I need a DI Box or not...I can always get one if I need it.
> 
> Ive been looking at the hook up diagram that paul mentioned in his post and hopefully I will be able to connect the composer/compressor to the mixer.
> 
> See bottom diagram
> http://www.tapcoworld.com/pdf/MIXSeries_HUD.pdf


I blew the dust off a couple of my recording books, one old, two relatively new. Here's a summary of what they had to say about DI:

1) Plugging a guitar into a mixer line input is OK, but it may not sound good (low levels). One of the books says you may experience high-end frequency loss. None of them mention damage.

2) If it doesn't sound good, use a direct box to plug guitar into an XLR mic input.

So as long as it sounds good, I think you should be fine. At the very least, you could contact Tapco and ask them:
http://www.tapcoworld.com/about/contact.html


----------

